# Gardners syndrome dx code??



## sherrieneidigh (Mar 20, 2012)

Gardners syndrome dx code??


----------



## kbest777 (Mar 20, 2012)

In the 2012 ICD-9-CM Manual, Alpha Index, pg 265, Gardner-Diamond syndrome is coded as 287.2. Check it out to see if it is appropriate for your medical record.  Good luck.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Mar 21, 2012)

I spent alot of time rersearchig this dx some time ago.  As the other post states, the index leads you to 287.2 for Gardner-Diamond syndrome.  You may want to query your provider.  In our case, when I spoke to ours, 287.2 was not the appropriate code.  If you research Gardner-Diamond syndrome, you'll find it is mostly a purpuric bleeding disorder of the skin.  Gardener's Syndrome is a polyposis syndrome effecting the GI tract.  We used 211.3.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with 211.3.  Also 211.4 for rectal polyps.  And V18.51 for family history of colon polyps.


----------

